# Possessed Hilux 4 x 4



## Glennak (May 24, 2010)

I have a Hylux 4x4 Ute 2004, It has just started to turn the head lights on by its self. This is only the head lights not the parkers or tail lights. If they have turned them selves on and I turn the ignition on they go off. A couple of times opening the door making the interior light go on turned them off. I have had to pull the headlight relay out when ever I leave it or at some stage it decides to turn the head lights on.
Should I call a exorsist or could it be a faulty relay?


----------



## treemandan (May 24, 2010)

Maybe a Body Control Module.Or the wiring to and fro... wherever it may go They get real complicated with all the functions they support. Without a schematic you are more in the dark than in the light


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 1, 2010)

Call it christine and film the whole thing. My Hilux was magic, it could make engine oil dissapear.


----------



## sawbid (Jul 30, 2010)

Check all of your grounds. DC does some funky stuff when the grounds get corroded or weak.


----------

